

StackLead (YC W14) is joining LinkedIn - yahelc
http://stacklead.com/blog/stacklead-is-joining-linkedin/?q=1

======
knes
For an alternative, people can look at
[https://clearbit.co/](https://clearbit.co/) which is also pretty solid and
with nice other feature. Alex McCaw is behind it. ( I have no stake in it,
just tried both services )

~~~
yahelc
Oh my god, yes, thank you. I spent days trying to remember the URL for that
service, I was hoping someone would bring it up in this thread.

I even posted an Ask HN asking if anyone remembered the name:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8288303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8288303)

\--

Separately, FullContact API is also another replacement.

~~~
knes
No worries. Fullcontact API is not really use friendly compare to stacklead
and clearbit (old apihub).

I ran some test on the 3 of them and Stacklead was the one that could usually
found the most useful information. Haven't tried Clearbit in the last 2 months
though...

~~~
maccman
Thanks for the recommendation Sylvain! Yes, we've been busy improving our data
over the last month. Give it another shot - I think you'll be pleasantly
surprised.

------
robinwarren
If anyone is looking for an alternative I've been working on something similar
over at [http://hulimail.com](http://hulimail.com).

Not a direct replacement but I'm now adding some additional features to try to
make it that. If you're an existing Stacklead customer I'd be interested in
talking to you about getting your data migrated and making sure everything
works as well at Hulimail as it did at Stacklead.

------
andygcook
Does anyone know any of StackLead's metrics like run rate, active users, etc?
It'd be cool if Ted or Gordon could share more information in a post-mortem
too.

I'm curious as to why the company joined LinkedIn instead of pursuing the
opportunity to grow StackLead. I've heard from more than a few people using it
how valuable the service is and I'm surprised they are shutting it down.

------
rdlecler1
LinkedIn's value is in the database of contacts and interactions. It looks
like they're trying to get rid of anyone who was able to capture a significant
portion of that data. Too bad, it was a useful service. They must have made
them a sweet offer.

------
fearless
This seems like it could be a real business with a lot of traction, especially
with the death of Rapportive. I wonder why the founders chose to throw it away
and get jobs at LinkedIn.

~~~
probablyfiction
Because of the money.

------
jaksmit
another promising service getting destroyed by LinkedIn, like Rapportive.

